# Bow repair needed, HELP!



## BackwoodsBuckeye (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a rare Fred Bear Quest Split limb Compound Bow and the cable is about to give out. I have taken it Gander Mountain and due to the way the cable is setup, having a divider split the cable, they said they can't repair it. I don't know if theres a purpose in the divider in the cable, I'd rather go without it, as there is one at the top and bottom of the cable, and that's where the cable is giving out at. I need to get this fixed before the season starts. If you can help or know someone who can PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE let me know!! I live in the columbus area.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

go to the old man on 36/37 i cant remember the name of the shop but he on the north side just before you go into down town Delaware. theres a big raido tower behind his place. dang sorry i can remember the name.....
good luck


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Delaware Sports Center (740) 363-0806 I can't remember the guys name either, but he is good. Just try to get there early in the day it makes things go alot smoother~!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

have you gone to the bear website and asked yet? might be your best bet... 
here is a link to the site..
http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/customer-service/
kinda funny you posted this now.. I just went in last night to have my bow tuned and the pro at the marksman (in norton OH) looked at my strings and cables and said I need new ones and showed me all the stretches and flaws.. granted my bow is 8 years old so it is due.. he couldnt read anything that was written on the bow for the string length but he said no problem he would call bear archery and get the specs.. he said they have great customer service so I will have strings and cables on order and when I get done with this weekends shoot I will take my bow in and get it serviced.....
so hopefully they can let you know what can be done with your bow..good luck!!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Check with Fisherman's Warehouse on Williams Rd in South Columbus. They make custom strings so they could probably help you out.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

BassBlaster said:


> Check with Fisherman's Warehouse on Williams Rd in South Columbus. They make custom strings so they could probably help you out.


I just had them put a new string and cables on my bow. Haven't had any problems with my peep rotating, and I've put about 200 shots through the bow since I picked it up last week. Great strings, and great people to deal with!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

The bow in the top picture is not the same bow in the bottom right picture. It looks to me like someone took the cable slide off your original bow, and made it a shoot through system by adding the cable seperators. No big deal, it just helps to reduce the torque on the cams. The bow can be worked on, and strings and cables replaced, Gander just had no idea how to do it. If you don't like the shoot through system, take it in to someone that knows what is going on and have them get you the parts you need to put it back to a cable slide system.


----------



## BackwoodsBuckeye (Feb 2, 2009)

The top picture is my actual bow, the lower ones i posted just get an idea of the cam systems. Thanks for all the help guys, I'll give these places a shot and hopefully am ready to go in a few weeks!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

def fishermans wharehouse for all your archery needs. excellent selection and i have vouched for matt and mark several times on here about being very easy to deal with.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i did have an old bear bow forsale for $50.. if i knew you needed one i coulda sold it to you but i sold it yesterday at my yard sale
it's the one i'm holding


----------



## eagle3899 (Oct 2, 2011)

can any one name a good place close marion to have a compond bow restrung. husbands is 8yrs an needs new string. took it nortons they didnt do anything to it. PLZ let me know of a good place thank you


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

try bass pro shop, cabela or gander mnt


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

contact a1 archery in hillard.


----------

